# Scaffold board table!



## seaco (26 Jul 2006)

Just finished my latest project it's made from 2 scaffold boards I made the top and used the bolts shown to fix the boards together 'no glue' after just one day the whole top had warped (Stupidly used newish boards) so I thought "what can I do, I know bread board edges" and it did it straightened up nicely...again no glue just dowels.

I wanted the base quite chunky and at first the legs were going to be square but this looked to clumsy so by tapering them a bit it lightened the whole piece...


----------



## PowerTool (26 Jul 2006)

A nice design concept,Lee  

Agree that tapering the legs was a good idea - still got the chunky look,but appears lighter.

Personal preference,I suppose,but I would be tempted to cover the top with glass or perspex - as I know I would soon have crumbs in all the fixing holes  

Andrew


----------



## mailee (27 Jul 2006)

A very nice job. it is amazing sometimes what you can turn out from the strangest of materials. I once made a fire surround from scaffold boards and stained it dark mahogany with a heavy gloss varnish and to this day it still looks good in my old home. Pity I didn't take any pictures of it at the time as it is so hard to believe now what it was made from.


----------



## jasonB (27 Jul 2006)

Nice looking table, as Andrew says I would be a little worried about things droping through the holes(like wine glass stems). To preserve the feature you could fill the holes with clear casting resin but wait until the wood has settled down incase the bolts need tightening up as the top dries.

Jason


----------



## dedee (27 Jul 2006)

Very interesting design Lee, leaving the bolts exposed adds a certain something - I like it although like others I'd be worried about the dirt etc that will inevitably collect there. How did you cut those triangles? They look very neat.

Andy


----------



## Anonymous (27 Jul 2006)

Nice table. How did you cut the triangular sections for the bolts?


----------



## nickson71 (27 Jul 2006)

very interesting table  ........ like Tony I'd like to know how you cut the holes


----------



## Mcluma (27 Jul 2006)

that is the same design i saw being used by the Salvager on Home & leisure,

the only difference was that he used an car axle in between the legs as a brace (which was not so much my style)

He also used scafolding board as the table top

I must admit that your one is a WHOLE lot nicer than his one.

your piece is beautifull 8)


----------



## seaco (27 Jul 2006)

Thankyou for your comments, I made the triangular holes first with a jigsaw then tidied up with a sharp chisel...


----------



## OPJ (29 Jul 2006)

I really like the breadboard edges - that's what makes it so unique against Rico's piece.

I always like to see people using old, unwanted and reclaimed timber in their projects - and I'd really like to do the same sometime myself.

The Salvager was one of my favourite programs, 'til we had to almost completely get rid of Sky that is!


----------



## Pecker (30 Jul 2006)

Lovely table Lee. Amazing how scaffold boards can be turned into a work of art! Well done.

Mark


----------



## Waka (31 Jul 2006)

Lee

Great looking table, should last a lifetime.
I like the way you have put the top together, but was wondering if it would look better with inserts to hide the bolts?


----------



## seaco (31 Jul 2006)

Waka":s4cbvcqs said:


> Lee
> 
> Great looking table, should last a lifetime.
> I like the way you have put the top together, but was wondering if it would look better with inserts to hide the bolts?



Hi Waka

I understand what your saying but it is part of the design, if I filled in the inserts it would become just a plain table...

It's one of those things you either like it or hate it... :wink:


----------



## Waka (31 Jul 2006)

Lee

Point taken.


----------



## Drew (31 Jul 2006)

Lee
how about making more of a feature of the holes and inserting either a piece of plate glass so you can still see the bolts or what Mackintosh did was accent the holes with a piece of coloured glass.

Drew


----------



## seaco (31 Jul 2006)

Drew":15otevwf said:


> Lee
> how about making more of a feature of the holes and inserting either a piece of plate glass so you can still see the bolts or what Mackintosh did was accent the holes with a piece of coloured glass.
> 
> Drew



Now that's an idea I like...


----------

